# Puppy Weight Gain Slowed Down A LOT..Should I worry?



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

She's probably fine as long as you don't notice anything elce with her such as a lack of energy, lack of appetite, she is drinking water? That is very important. She may seem like she is starving because she is growing so much. Reminds me of a human child with quite an appetite but he's not excessively heavy for his age. If it will make you feel better, check with the Vet but most of all try and enjoy your puppy!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

How tall is she at her shoulder?
That will help compare her overall size...


----------



## keyk (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi! Darby is just a bit over 5 months old and she is about 44 lbs right now...but the vet said she is a "big girl" (even though she's skinny:doh: ). Remember that genetics play a role too - some Goldens top out around 50-60 lbs and others can be upwards of 80lbs! Personally, I'm glad the growing has slowed down a bit..I was beginning to think we'd recieved a horse in a Golden Retriever body  Also, we've got her on Wellness Simple Solutions (nothing else worked for her...but this has been good!) and she eats about 3 cups a day - 1 cup 3x a day, plus treats..and she still acts like she hasn't eaten for months! I think the 'starvation mode' is a GR thing, haha.


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the input! Everything else seems normal.. she drinks a good amount of water and is usually ready to play. :



LibertyME said:


> How tall is she at her shoulder?
> That will help compare her overall size...


Hmm.. I'll have to measure her when I get home in a few hours.. I'll post back to let you know.


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden (Sep 11, 2008)

Brody turned 4 months on the 8th and he weighs 46 lbs. According to our vet, boys will grow to be very close in size to their Father, while girls will grow to be very close in size to their Mother, she also said the first five to six months are rapid growth period for Goldens with continued growth in height for a year to a year and half, after they reach adult height the second to third years is filling out period. One of Bro's sister is 52 pounds. 

Here is a picture of their Mom, Dad and Brody. 

PS. I am not a expert only going by what our vet said and by Brooks' (who was the size of a pony) development! I love em big or small I don't care!!


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

Lily's mom is 65 lbs while her dad is about 90 lbs. At 6 months, she weighed 40 lbs, and her weight gain slowed dramatically after month 5.


----------



## kcstorm (Jul 16, 2008)

We got Amber August 11 at 4.5 months and by August 16 we rushed her to the vet with giardia. At that time she weighed 32.5 pounds. For the next week she probably lost some more weight. After medication and food change she started to gain weight again and have normal stools. She is now 5.5 months, will be 6 months on Sept. 25, and she now weighs 40 pounds. Amber currently measures 20 inches at the withers. This tends to be the gangly age where they grow 'up' not 'out'. She currently eats 3 cups of pro plan selects puppy divided into 3 meals plus various training treats. Amber has rather large feet and we expect that she will end up being on the larger end of the scale.

KC


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

You can do a search for "weight thread" and a thread will come up with the weight information for various dogs on the forum. I looked for Maddie and at 22 weeks she weighed 34 lbs, so that sounds pretty close to where your puppy is right now. I followed the slow grow plan with her and it's more important for them to be lean when they're growing.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

If she isn't gaining weight and you are concerned, it might be worth a fecal test for worms. Worms can often rob a dog of nutrients and make them really hungry.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

My shelley is 5 months old and weighs 18.9kgs don't know what that is in pounds tho.


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

I guess I was worrying too much. I just measured her shoulder height and it's about 17.5-19 inches tall when she's standing...I don't know if that means anything. Her paws are pretty big compared to other large breed puppies in her kindergarten class so I assumed she should be gaining steady weight. I guess it's a good thing that she's growing slowly. Thanks again for everyone's input!


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 4, 2008)

Our puppy is 4 months old and weighs 32 lbs. Our breeder saw her a couple of weeks ago and said that she is too skinny. I know his preference for his dogs is that they are more "stocky" though, so his opinion of "too skinny" might not be the same as someone elses.

We think she looks healthy, but have been trying to feed her a little more after the breeders recommendation. We're also finding that no matter how much we feed her (or what tasty toppings we put on her food!) she just doesn't eat as much as she's "supposed" to. :\ She eats about 3 cups a day right now...


----------

